# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  3D Heights Launches Kickstarter

## Brian_Krassenstein

The 3D Heights team of New York City is getting ready to take 3D printing to a new level with formal education, and hopes for accreditation that will offer college credits for their course offerings. As owners of a busy 3D printing storefront in NYC, the team is experienced in their field, as well as educating newcomers to 3D printing technology. They plan to offer basic courses, with more advances offerings in development. The new 3D Heights Academy has launched on Kickstarter, and hopes to receive funding by late January. Check out more details on this new educational initiative in the full article: http://3dprint.com/34228/3d-heights-academy/ ‎


Below is a look at 3D Heights' infographic on 3D printing:

----------


## -willy-

This is great, yet it only helps the area they serve.  I dont see me wanting to move to New York just to take their classes tho.  Just saying.

----------


## jimmydave

why does it say,"kids can *not* design and create their own custom toys anytime they want"?

----------


## curious aardvark

typo :-) 
_(added stuff because typo is too short a reply)_

----------

